# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met H-Hartziekenhuis (Campus Wilgenstraat)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
H-Hartziekenhuis (Campus Wilgenstraat)
Wilgenstraat 2
Roeselare

Bezoek de website van H-Hartziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met H-Hartziekenhuis.*

----------

